# Michigan Tractor swap meet May 7, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Antique Tractor/Engine Swap Meet

Date and time
May 7, 2005 
7:00 AM - 6:00 PM 
Information: 
This is put on by the Mill Pond Steam & Gas Show. 

To set up & sell is $5.00 for both days. 

Free admission to all other's 
Contact: Stan Delo Phone: 989-866-2344 

Location: Blanchard Mill Pond Park Blanchard,MI.

Map


----------

